# Bazaar



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just thought you all should know that I bought a Tupperware cheese board and cover at a bazaar today.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Just thought you all should know that I bought a Tupperware cheese board and cover at a bazaar today.


 you didn't!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> you didn't!!!


I did 

It's so cool that my wife thought it was going to be a valentines present for her


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Proper Tupperware - none of this counterfeit stuff


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Proper Tupperware - none of this counterfeit stuff


hehe Mabrook!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I did
> 
> It's so cool that my wife thought it was going to be a valentines present for her


Stick some nice cheese in there and wrap it up, and Voila, one happy wife!!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Just thought you all should know that I bought a Tupperware cheese board and cover at a bazaar today.


It's a good thing I'm not an evil eye-er.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Stick some nice cheese in there and wrap it up, and Voila, one happy wife!!


We get the black Irish import Cheddar cheese from Carefour and its lovely.

Another useless fact:-
I grew up in the Village of Cheddar in Somerset, England - which gave its name to the cheese.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lanason said:


> We get the black Irish import Cheddar cheese from Carefour and its lovely.
> 
> Another useless fact:-
> I grew up in the Village of Cheddar in Somerset, England - which gave its name to the cheese.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yes, that cheese is nice! I also love the Emme Emme thal? However you spell it??:tongue1:

Another useless fact, I grew up in Wisconsin, the Dairy State, and I miss cheese curds, those chewy squeeky little ******s.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Another useless fact:-
> I grew up in the Village of Cheddar in Somerset, England - which gave its name to the cheese.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Oh ma God, oh Ma God..... can I have your autograph pleassseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! REALLY?  That's as good as realizing that Bethlehem really does exist!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanason

I too was at a bazaar on Saturday with Tupperware, very exciting! and the rugby on Friday, although why any self respecting rugby player would admit to going to a pharmacy for a graze! Is beyond me, tighten up man!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Lanason
> 
> I too was at a bazaar on Saturday with Tupperware, very exciting! and the rugby on Friday, although why any self respecting rugby player would admit to going to a pharmacy for a graze! Is beyond me, tighten up man!


Graze - my leg is falling off 

p.s. did you find my rugby ball in the end ??


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Graze - my leg is falling off
> 
> p.s. did you find my rugby ball in the end ??


The Gloucester one?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> The Gloucester one?


yep the Gloucester one


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

No, sorry didn't see it but we did leave before the end, we are in the wrong thread here so http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/focus.gif

There were some fabulous proper leather handbags there too, made in Cairo, not your usual designer knock off ones. Two lovely ladies with a shop in road 9 Maadi who will customize them to your request. Not sure if Maiden will let me post their details ....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> No, sorry didn't see it but we did leave before the end, we are in the wrong thread here so http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/focus.gif
> 
> There were some fabulous proper leather handbags there too, made in Cairo, not your usual designer knock off ones. Two lovely ladies with a shop in road 9 Maadi who will customize them to your request. Not sure if Maiden will let me post their details ....




Yes you can post the details here.

I stop new posters giving references to businesses etc as it is so easy for them to join the forum just to promote their own business.. Regular posters are welcome to give references, details etc.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you can post the details here.
> 
> I stop new posters giving references to businesses etc as it is so easy for them to join the forum just to promote their own business.. Regular posters are welcome to give references, details etc.


Thanks Maiden

Nuniz
number 18 road 9
If you google it they appear to have a website, but it's down! lots of mentions though so you can check out the pictures


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Thanks Maiden
> 
> Nuniz
> number 18 road 9
> If you google it they appear to have a website, but it's down! lots of mentions though so you can check out the pictures


 I'm drooling


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Thanks Maiden
> 
> Nuniz
> number 18 road 9
> If you google it they appear to have a website, but it's down! lots of mentions though so you can check out the pictures


Yes they were very nice - my wife was attracted to a couple but she ended up buying a dress and the kids had a massive bean bag each


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I'm drooling


Yip they are pretty fabulous, the insides are pretty cool too, not to mention the authentic leather smell.......valentine hints need to be dropped


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Yip they are pretty fabulous, the insides are pretty cool too, not to mention the authentic leather smell.......valentine hints need to be dropped


WHo needs a valentine?  I bet these bags are not cheap though, any idea of prices?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> WHo needs a valentine?  I bet these bags are not cheap though, any idea of prices?




an extract


Also, Zarkani has designed a quilted purse that is made from a summer linen in beige and navy blue, perfect for those who aspire for a slightly nautical themed summer look.
The wicker bag retails for LE 650 and the linen bag retails for LE 1,100.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> an extract
> 
> 
> Also, Zarkani has designed a quilted purse that is made from a summer linen in beige and navy blue, perfect for those who aspire for a slightly nautical themed summer look.
> The wicker bag retails for LE 650 and the linen bag retails for LE 1,100.


 OK I will not ask about the leather ones then

Couple of years ago I bought a lovely leather bag from Ginena Mall in Nasr City, paid just under LE200, Egyptian made and really nice finish. I use it almost daily, still looking great. No designer logo though


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> OK I will not ask about the leather ones then
> 
> Couple of years ago I bought a lovely leather bag from Ginena Mall in Nasr City, paid just under LE200, Egyptian made and really nice finish. I use it almost daily, still looking great. No designer logo though


I learned something living here in Egypt. If you are told it's real leather, take a lighter or lit match and hold it to the surface for a couple of seconds. Leather will not burn. Have done it, and it is true.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I learned something living here in Egypt. If you are told it's real leather, take a lighter or lit match and hold it to the surface for a couple of seconds. Leather will not burn. Have done it, and it is true.


Oh I do know my leather but thanks for the tip


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

OMG these bags are fabulous!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> OMG these bags are fabulous!




I am going to Road 9 tomorrow.. might just have a look in


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> WHo needs a valentine?  I bet these bags are not cheap though, any idea of prices?


The one my wife liked was 1,400 LE


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am going to Road 9 tomorrow.. might just have a look in


Please do.

Then report back - every detail.

Yes, the can of worms has been opened.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

They are not cheap, and yes the 1400 quoted is for the largest size, approx 50cmx 50cm but this is the most expensive. The quality and the choice of colours is excellent, the tassels and crosses/key of life insignia etc are all inter-changeable. 
I just think that if someone does something well they deserve to be paid a fair price for it, these are quality bags, timeless in their appeal and I am definately going to treat myself to one.

Eagerly awaiting Maidens report


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> They are not cheap, and yes the 1400 quoted is for the largest size, approx 50cmx 50cm but this is the most expensive. The quality and the choice of colours is excellent, the tassels and crosses/key of life insignia etc are all inter-changeable.
> I just think that if someone does something well they deserve to be paid a fair price for it, these are quality bags, timeless in their appeal and I am definately going to treat myself to one.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting Maidens report


Sorry to burst bubbles here, but do you think they make the bags them selves or pay, some factory, a pittance. What expats foreigners are paying 1000 le for Egyptians are going down to wekhela and paying100 for or Evan less. Leather here is cheaper than plastic, and now that most of the shoes and bags are china imports there's an abundance of leather because so many shoe factories( I use the term factories very loosely) have gone out of business.
Would you pay over 150 sterling for some no name bag in the uk , maybe not
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I drove down road 9 and couldn't find the shop.. however Sonrisa knows where it is and she is going to go and have a look. also there is on in Zamalek and I may be going there on Friday.. if so I shall look at the Zamalek shop


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

bat said:


> Leather here is cheaper than plastic,


LOL 
So true!!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just back! I can see why Maiden found it difficult it is a ground floor apartment in a normal apartment block. Their sign outside has fallen down. Anyway I am now the proud owner of a mustard suede satchel.

I met the owner/designer Nadia, who gave me a tour as the workshop is the apartment above, you will be glad to hear no child labour involved, just 3 guys aged 40ish working away.

Prices ranged from 250 LE to 1500 you can buy of the shelf, she had about 50 bags all different as samples or you can pick a design and go upstairs to chose which leather you would like it in. She even added extra links to the strap as I am almost 6 foot and she thought it looked a little short on me.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am going to Road 9 tomorrow.. might just have a look in


d 

Have looked at various web sights that advertise the bags and certainly not cheap and not all are leather....will be interesting to hear your opinion though and a pound to a dollar you come back with one.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Maiden, or anyone else who may go for a visit, I just had a thought, seeing as these fabulous handbags are virtually redundant on the streets of Cairo at the minute, bum bags being the fashion accessory of choice, perhaps you could suggest she designs something a little more aesthetically pleasing than the nylon and plastic buckles variety I currently use.

I'm picturing skin toned flush fitting ones for day wear and possibly a diamanté version for those clubbers amongst us, whoever they may be


irisheyesoncairo


----------

